# Is vaping safe for pets?



## Frank Zef (1/7/15)

I remember when I was still a smoker, my dog hated the exhaled smoke.
Now that I am vaping, my dog tries to eat the clouds. 
(he also sometimes tries to eat the floor, Staffies are strange)

Is this OK?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shabbar (1/7/15)

perfectly safe , check this mouse got his own pv

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Derick (1/7/15)

Heh - PG is harmful to cats in large quantities - so if your cat eats your PG bottle, take him to the vet. It causes some blood disorder which basically causes anemia in the cat.

Key words here though is 'large quantities' So a little bit of vapour is probably not going to cause any issues, but if you are worried about your cat, you can take them to the vet and they can test for PG overdose (or at least the effects).

Nicotine of course can kill any animal if they get enough of it in, so if they eat your e-liquid bottles, take them to the vet.

Dogs are fine with PG, it is in their food and is used to keep the food wet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lushen (1/7/15)

Thanks @Derick 
My pointer eats at my clouds all evening, especially anything with strawberry or my Daddler from the E Liquid project. Daddler is her favourite.

Good to know that it is safe for dogs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (1/7/15)

My Jack Russell love kiwi/watermelon menthol. The dessert vapes not so much, and he hates tobacco flavors. Anything minty/mentholly he loves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed (1/7/15)

My cats love to stick their heads in the clouds and sniff what's being vaped on the day.


----------



## devdev (1/7/15)

My little ginger cat runs a mile when he sees a big cloud - but he is also scared of his own shadow. Sadly I have not been able to work out which flavours he likes, as soon as he hears an atomiser crackling juice he scoots away

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A (1/7/15)

Depends on how much your pet vapes.

Recommended daily allowance should not be more than 2ml per 5kg pet weight per day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (1/7/15)

shabbar said:


> perfectly safe , check this mouse got his own pv
> 
> View attachment 30386



nice


----------

